# Any of you lot follow LDN muscle?



## dannydean07

On twitter/facebook? wondering if you agree with the stuff they post etc? seems pretty solid. Just wondering you's lots opinions?


----------



## Del Boy 01

I follow them on twitter. I've got their bulking bible too. I think they're ethos is good. They're natural an proud but don't constantly slag off roiders. I think a lot of their advice is accurate an quite basic, they're worth a follow if your into aesthetics


----------



## Kennyken

Where can I get there bulking Bible?


----------



## Del Boy 01

Kennyken said:


> Where can I get there bulking Bible?


Their website, £45 for a hundred page PDF mg:


----------



## Jay0205

Yea, been following them for a while...seems to be pretty decent advice their giving.


----------



## EctoSize

Del Boy 01 said:


> Their website, £45 for a hundred page PDF mg:


How much for you to share it? :thumb:


----------



## RalphWiggum

Just checked these guys out...

http://www.ldnmuscle.com/our-ethos/

Currently defining the term 'f**got'


----------



## Del Boy 01

EctoSize said:


> How much for you to share it? :thumb:


I'm pretty sure that's illegal :whistling:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Del Boy 01 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's illegal :whistling:


Go on be cool


----------



## Sambuca

just had a look at a pic not sure which lad it was lean yes but his legs are like pencils


----------



## Del Boy 01

Sambuca said:


> just had a look at a pic not sure which lad it was lean yes but his legs are like pencils


Most of them seem to do cardio from 2 - 7 days a week to help stay lean which must have a certain effect on their leg growth


----------



## Sambuca

Del Boy 01 said:


> Most of them seem to do cardio from 2 - 7 days a week to help stay lean which must have a certain effect on their leg growth


ah is that it lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Sambuca said:


> ah is that it lol


ye also the fact having big legs is a pain in the **** too


----------



## Robbie789

Del Boy 01 said:


> Most of them seem to do cardio from 2 - 7 days a week to help stay lean which must have a certain effect on their leg growth


Sounds like the people down my gym who 'play 5 a side once a week, which is enough for legs' lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

robdobbie said:


> Sounds like the people down my gym who 'play 5 a side once a week, which is enough for legs' lol


Haha they do insist on training legs once or twice a week though. I think most people on here would be surprised on their calorie intake when bulking mg:

Also I've got a mate who insists he doesn't need to do legs because football does them for him. Yet if you went to a professional club they'd have you hammering them


----------



## kitinboots

I follow them, they seem to give solid advice, and clarify when thing are a matter of opinion which I respect. I have a LDNM hoodie actually.


----------



## JayPeg

Jay-uk said:


> Yea, been following them for a while...seems to be pretty decent advice their giving.


and how much for you to share it? :thumb:


----------



## Dan94

Yeah I follow them on Twitter, they're starting a YouTube channel soon too


----------



## Dave 0511

They're in good nick and are trying to capitalise on it. Smart lads. Nothing worse than our good friends at let's add mass are doing. Whoever pays £45 for that eBook is nuts though. Or rich. Or both.

I'll give you one of my nuts for forty five quid.


----------



## digitalis

£45 quid for an ebook lol, still there are PLENTY of suckers out there who will pay that.

Their site and twitter just scream con-job to me tbh.


----------



## Adz

digitalis said:


> £45 quid for an ebook lol, still there are PLENTY of suckers out there who will pay that.
> 
> Their site and twitter just scream con-job to me tbh.


Just thinking the same, £40 for the cutting guide, insane.

Bet most, if not all the info will be on this forum.

That said, anyone got the guide and care to share it?


----------



## Dave 0511

I bet they hoover up lasses tbf


----------



## digitalis

All the best to them, seem like good businessmen tbh however there is a massive row waiting to happen in that camp as the £££ rolls in and they have to split it between 10 of them or whatever. Look out for the offshoots soon!


----------



## Del Boy 01

digitalis said:


> All the best to them, seem like good businessmen tbh however there is a massive row waiting to happen in that camp as the £££ rolls in and they have to split it between 10 of them or whatever. Look out for the offshoots soon!


Haha there's only 4 partners mate. They're two sets of twins aswell I think


----------



## TheScam

Del Boy 01 said:


> Haha they do insist on training legs once or twice a week though. I think most people on here would be surprised on their calorie intake when bulking mg:
> 
> Also I've got a mate who insists he doesn't need to do legs because football does them for him. Yet if you went to a professional club they'd have you hammering them


I used to have that ignorant mindset, didn't really appreciate how much working my legs would help with football rather than using football as a leg workout!

Back on subject, I've just obtained the latest "cutting" guide. For most of the experts / long time gym goers its probably nothing you haven't seen before, but its pretty in-depth and for a beginner would be a good source of info.

I'm getting good results from it so far, because the first week is a "volume" week and involves from 4 - 8 sets on some exercises and 15-25 reps. That's not a way I've ever really trained before - usually do 3/4 sets of a heavy weight 6-8 reps.

There's also some exercises I've never done before so that's handy.


----------



## EctoSize

Scammell29 said:


> I used to have that ignorant mindset, didn't really appreciate how much working my legs would help with football rather than using football as a leg workout!
> 
> Back on subject, I've just obtained the latest "cutting" guide. For most of the experts / long time gym goers its probably nothing you haven't seen before, but its pretty in-depth and for a beginner would be a good source of info.
> 
> I'm getting good results from it so far, because the first week is a "volume" week and involves from 4 - 8 sets on some exercises and 15-25 reps. That's not a way I've ever really trained before - usually do 3/4 sets of a heavy weight 6-8 reps.
> 
> There's also some exercises I've never done before so that's handy.


What is their approach to diet and supps whilst cutting mate..just in a nut shell?


----------



## Wheyman

they have a habbit of copying peoples stuff


----------



## TheScam

EctoSize said:


> What is their approach to diet and supps whilst cutting mate..just in a nut shell?


Diet plan starts with working out your macros & kcals based on your body type and weight. Theres a table but when I tried to paste it, it went ****.

It then goes on to suggest breakdown of macros per meal based on what time you train.

Theres some info on low gi carb sources and healthy fat sources

Then goes on to suggest carb cycling as an additional help for fat loss

In terms of supplements, the main ones it suggests are Whey, Creatine, BCAAs and Dextrose but gives a brief description and recommendation of how / when to take and also covers casein, multivitamins, fat burners, pre-workouts and ZMA?

I've never taken BCAAs or Dextrose, and don't plan to off the back of this guide, but gave me a little bit of info about them.

I'm certainly no expert, but have been training for a few years now and I found the guide quite useful - like I say key area being a different take on weight training with lower weights and more sets. I think I also train better when I have a set plan to follow. If I create my own or just turn up without one I tend to take it too easy.


----------



## TheScam

Wheyman said:


> they have a habbit of copying peoples stuff


If I'm honest, the guide reads like a collection of all the things I sort of knew about dieting and training anyway so I tend to agree a little with this comment.

There isn't anything in this guide that you couldn't find without reading up on forums etc, but its handy having it all in one place. They are cashing in on a bit of knowledge, and customers' laziness.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Jesus, I just Googled these 'guys' and saw that their cap on their heads make them look small. :confused1:


----------



## FreshPrince88

Must admit these guys have marketed themselves very well, And with the timing of the whole 'Geordie Shore' culture they have hit the jackpot appealing to the wannabes that try to live that lifestyle,

Iv got the Cutting guide (found it :whistling: ) and I thought it was pretty poor to be honest, If you were a beginner and knew nothing at all then it would probably help but having worked with a good coach like Andy @El Toro Mr UK98 you realise how bad it actually is


----------



## twc_rm

Out of interest @FreshPrince88 what's poor about it? A few at work are all over this cutting guide, would be interesting to know your thoughts


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

twc_rm said:


> Out of interest @FreshPrince88 what's poor about it? A few at work are all over this cutting guide, would be interesting to know your thoughts


+1 on this, seen some good results, but doesnt mean they're doing anything special i guess


----------



## Aliking10

FreshPrince88 said:


> Must admit these guys have marketed themselves very well, And with the timing of the whole 'Geordie Shore' culture they have hit the jackpot appealing to the wannabes that try to live that lifestyle,
> 
> Iv got the Cutting guide (found it :whistling: ) and I thought it was pretty poor to be honest, If you were a beginner and knew nothing at all then it would probably help but having worked with a good coach like Andy @El Toro Mr UK98 you realise how bad it actually is


Where did you 'find' it? I've wanted to have a look at it.


----------



## FreshPrince88

twc_rm said:


> Out of interest @FreshPrince88 what's poor about it? A few at work are all over this cutting guide, would be interesting to know your thoughts


My gripes with it are:

In the plan itself some of the 'example meals' have poor descriptions, such as 'a little milk to wash it down', 'blended chai tea', 'LDNM night time dessert' but doesnt explain what that is or how you make it?

In regards to macros it breaks it down in a Endomorph \ Meso \ Ecto basis (Some people are not definitively classed to one) and it is measured in a 10kg difference (for example 65kg follows a certain plan, 75kg a different one and so on..)

If you are paying £45 and you are 79kg for example then that must be frustrating not knowing the perfect macros from the beginning, With a coach or even a free site such as IIFYM.com you would find out your macros accurately based on your weight, not just a generic answer,

All im saying I wouldn't personally pay £45 and be happy with that as I have trained for a good few years learning on here and worked with Andy who gives a personal service tailored to the person not a cookie cutter type plan, If you are a beginner though with no knowledge then this will be a good guide to get you going


----------



## TheScam

FreshPrince88 said:


> My gripes with it are:
> 
> In the plan itself some of the 'example meals' have poor descriptions, such as 'a little milk to wash it down', 'blended chai tea', 'LDNM night time dessert' but doesnt explain what that is or how you make it?
> 
> In regards to macros it breaks it down in a Endomorph \ Meso \ Ecto basis (Some people are not definitively classed to one) and it is measured in a 10kg difference (for example 65kg follows a certain plan, 75kg a different one and so on..)
> 
> If you are paying £45 and you are 79kg for example then that must be frustrating not knowing the perfect macros from the beginning, With a coach or even a free site such as IIFYM.com you would find out your macros accurately based on your weight, not just a generic answer,
> 
> All im saying I wouldn't personally pay £45 and be happy with that as I have trained for a good few years learning on here and worked with Andy who gives a personal service tailored to the person not a cookie cutter type plan, If you are a beginner though with no knowledge then this will be a good guide to get you going


I ignored the example meals to be honest, but I can see where you are coming from. For £45 you'd probably be expecting more.

The weights are an example, if I was 79kg common sense would probably suggest I'd look at the 80kg and take off a little bit, though again I agree perhaps they should give a little more information or point you in the direction of a macros calculator. However no generic guide is going to beat a tailored, personal service.

As a "guide" its pretty good, but certainly not worth £45.

Feel free to PM me if anyone wants some "more info" :whistling: from the guide


----------



## twc_rm

Interesting, I might try grab one of the lads copies to try and see what it's all about. Be surprised if they didn't offer a calculator in there to work it out instead of giving vague weights


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

FreshPrince88 said:


> Must admit these guys have marketed themselves very well, And with the timing of the whole 'Geordie Shore' culture they have hit the jackpot appealing to the wannabes that try to live that lifestyle,
> 
> Iv got the Cutting guide (found it :whistling: ) and I thought it was pretty poor to be honest, If you were a beginner and knew nothing at all then it would probably help but having worked with a good coach like Andy @El Toro Mr UK98 you realise how bad it actually is


Thanks for the mention mate and hope your doing well, Im always researching and learning so got a few new tricks up my sleeve now too lol


----------



## jakob

One of them looks like a ****ing iced gem.

I have no other comments but for that reason I'd not listen to a word they say.


----------



## Dan TT

I follow them but certainly wouldn't be buying a guide of them as they are huge bucks for info you could find on here or google. They must make a fair whack though to be honest, plenty of people buying it.


----------



## twc_rm

I got one of the lads to send me the guide last night, had a look through it this morning.. Can see what you mean but I suppose they're targeting it at a one size fits all market

Interesting about their carb cycling section though, I've always been under the impression (and I'm not experienced so may be wrong) that carb cycling involved low, medium and high days, they have it down as just eating carbs pre, intra and post workout, and at no other time. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Aliking10

Anyone got a link for the bulking one?


----------



## Jedis

Aliking10 said:


> Anyone got a link for the bulking one?


Hi. Also looking for the bulking guide. Thanks!


----------



## dumbmayhem

Yeah, if the Bulking guide link was posted, I'm sure it'd be given a like.


----------



## mikinho22

dumbmayhem said:


> Yeah, if the Bulking guide link was posted, I'm sure it'd be given a like.


any luck in finding the bulking guide guys? thanks.


----------



## 1manarmy

I won't listen to any bulking guide which doesn't include Nutella


----------



## mikinho22

1manarmy said:


> I won't listen to any bulking guide which doesn't include Nutella


it doesn't include it?! how is that possible?!

you have it btw?


----------



## alphaomega2014

mikinho22 said:


> any luck in finding the bulking guide guys? thanks.


Just managed to bag a copy myself. :thumb:


----------



## megatron

Del Boy 01 said:


> I follow them on twitter. I've got their bulking bible too. I think they're ethos is good. They're natural an proud but don't constantly slag off roiders. I think a lot of their advice is accurate an quite basic, they're worth a follow if your into *aesthetics*


That ****ing word, all it means to me is "set goals low"


----------



## Quintillius

I got the old bulking guide... Wasn't very good IMHO


----------



## Del Boy 01

megatron said:


> That ****ing word, all it means to me is "set goals low"


Not everyone likes marmite


----------



## mikinho22

alphaomega2014 said:


> Just managed to bag a copy myself. :thumb:


can you send me the copy please? I would appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Lorian

Guys, we cannot allow people to share copyrighted material on UK-M.

It's not fair to the original publisher and it leaves us open to legal action.

Accounts doing so (or new 'secret' accounts setup for that purpose) risk being banned from the site.


----------

